
How to lose money fast: Open a business - MicahWedemeyer
http://money.cnn.com/2009/12/17/smallbusiness/detroit_business_what_it_costs/index.htm
======
MicahWedemeyer
It's not exactly a startup, but his description of long hours and no pay
sounds quite familiar to me.

